# Schaum im AGB



## Shakalakaah (26. Oktober 2014)

Hab heute meine Wasserkühlung im Betrieb genommen. Leider hab ich das Problem das sich immer wieder Schaum im AGB bildet, was zu unschönen Geräuschen führt.Ich vermute mal das liegt daran, dass der AGB keine Trennwand zwischen Ein- und Auslass hat, wodurch sich ein Strudel bildet.

als AGB hab ich folgenden Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" - Rev.2 | 1x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Würde es was helfen wenn ich ein Filterschwamm in den Aufsatz der Laing DDC einsetze?

Filterschwamm: Filterschwamm 65x10mm (Rund) für Laing AGB | Filterschwamm | Zubehör für Behälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Aufsatz: Aquacomputer aquacover DDC, Deckel für Laing- und Swiftech-Pumpen, G1/4 | DDC Aufsätze | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Für andere Tipps wäre ich auch dankbar


----------



## SpatteL (26. Oktober 2014)

Ist schon komplett entlüftet?
Evtl. die Leistung der Pumpe etwas reduzieren.

Was sind denn die Restlichen Komponenten im Kreislauf?

MfG


----------



## Shakalakaah (26. Oktober 2014)

Hab versucht es komplett zu entlüften, aber es bilden sich halt immer wieder kleine Luftblasen bzw. Schaum.
Die Leistung der Pumpe zu reduzieren wäre bestimmt ne Möglichkeit, aber für eine Laing DDC brauch ich ja nen extra Steuergerät und ich wollte erstmal versuchen das Problem zu lösen mit möglichst wenig Geld ^^

Die restlichen Komponenten sind:

Pumpe: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
CPU Kühler: Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Acetal - Intel/AMD | CPU - Wasserkühler | CPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Radiator: Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Stox (26. Oktober 2014)

Hast du den Radiator vor Inbetriebnahme gereinigt?


----------



## Shakalakaah (26. Oktober 2014)

Ja, hab den Radiator mehrmals mit destillierten Wasser aus dem Baumarkt durchgespült.


----------



## alexissss (26. Oktober 2014)

mein tip kontroliere bitte einmal alle anschlüsse ob die auch fest sind
evtl zieht einer luft rein und schau mal nacht das kein schlauch geknickt ist


----------



## Shakalakaah (26. Oktober 2014)

Hab jetzt nochmal alle Anschlüsse überprüft und die sitzen alle.
Die Schläuche hab ich großzügig verlegt sodass erst gar kein Knick reinkommen kann.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2014)

Möglichkeit ein Bild davon hier zu posten?


----------



## Shakalakaah (26. Oktober 2014)

Einmal vom Aufbau und wie es im AGB aussieht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keshy2 (26. Oktober 2014)

sieht aus wie spülmittel trine


----------



## Shakalakaah (27. Oktober 2014)

Wäre gut wenn es Spülmittel wäre,  dann wüsste ich wenigstens was das Problem ist


----------



## ludscha (27. Oktober 2014)

Hiermit könntest die Pumpe kostengüntig drosseln auf 9 Volt : Phobya Adapter 3Pin 12V auf 9V 20cm - Schwarz | Lüfterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn dir das zu teuer ist, dann melde dich bei mir ich hätte welche von 12 V auf 7 V.  


MFG
ludscha


----------



## SpatteL (27. Oktober 2014)

Zum testen kannst du ja den Durchfluss, durch leichtes zudrücken eines Schlauches, reduzieren(am besten aber nicht direkt vorm AGB, sondern mitten im Keislauf).

MfG


----------



## Shakalakaah (27. Oktober 2014)

Werde ich morgen nach der Arbeit mal probieren, wenn sich der Schaum wieder komplett gelegt hatt^^

Mal ne doofe Frage, die Pumpe kann aber dadurch nicht beschädigt werden wenn sie die ganze Zeit die kleinen Luftblasen durchzieht?


----------



## Stox (27. Oktober 2014)

Nein, der Pumpe passiert dabei nichts. Auch mal ne größere Blase schadet nicht. Nur eben nicht trocken laufen lassen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (28. Oktober 2014)

Zu viel Pumpenleistung für den kleinen Kreislauf.

Solange die Pumpe weiterhin auf 12V läuft mit dem AGB wird es denke ich immer zu Schaum/Blasen kommen. Eventuell saugt die Pumpe auch immer wieder Blasen an.
Ein Filterschwamm würde was bringen, lässt sich aber bei 5,25" AGBs nicht wirklich sinnvoll einsetzen.

Drosselung der Pumpe oder irgendwas restriktives im Kreislauf wären die besten Möglichkeiten.
Zu 1:
Bei den Laings must du aufpassen, wenn du die drosseln willst. Auf 9V sollte keine DDC Probleme haben (für den oben verlinkten Adapter muss der Stecker der Pumpe allerdings von Molex auf 3Pin umgebaut warden); auf 7V laufen nicht alle DDCs an. Das muss getestet und beobachtet werden.
Zu 2:
Den Kreislauf weiter auszubauen und dadurch einen höheren Widerstand für die Pumpe schaffen ware eine zweite Möglichkeit. Allerdings bräuchtest du für die GPU vermutlich einen größeren/zweiten Radiator damit es leise ist. Einen relative hohen Widerstand haben Filter und Schnellkupplungen.

Als "Bastellösung" könnte man den Schlauch an einer beliebigen Stelle (außer zw. AGB und Pumpe) mit einer Klammer teilweise abklemmen und so eine zusätzliche Engstelle mit Widerstand bilden.


----------



## Shakalakaah (28. Oktober 2014)

erstmal Danke an alle die helfen 

Ich werde erstmal das Wasser nochmal ablassen, denn jetzt noch die ganzen kleinen Blasen aus den Schläuchen und so zu bekommen wird bestimmt schwierig.
Dann Probier ich es mal mit nem Filter und nen anderen AGB wo Trennwände und so drinne sind, sodass kein Strudel im AGB ensteht so wie es jetzt auch ist.

Sowas z.B: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Alle Ausgleichsbehälter » XSPC Single Bay Ausgleichsbehälter für 5 1/4 Zoll, Alu Front

Leider muss ich ja auf nen 5,25 Zoll AGB zurückgreifen, da ich kein Platz im Gehäuse hab für ein Röhren AGB und ich es gerne alles Intern haben möchte.

Wenn das auch alles nichts hilft, werde ich erstmal damit leben bis ich meine Wakü ausbaue, da ich sowieso noch vor hatte die GPU mit einzubinden.


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Oktober 2014)

Seid ihr euch sicher, dass so ein 9V Adapter das richtige ist? Da ist doch ein Widerstand drin verlötet, oder? Soweit ich weiß, zieht so eine Laing teilweise mind. 10W, sowas macht doch kein 08/15 Widerstand mit. Oder hab ich jetzt nen Denkfehler drin?


----------

